# Do you think FAs are freaks?



## joswitch (Aug 8, 2010)

Your votes please, people! 
You can pick more than one option.
Results set to "private" so you will be all anonymized and shiz.


----------



## kioewen (Aug 8, 2010)

I don't think all labels are flawed or counterproductive, but this one is, IMO.


----------



## joswitch (Aug 8, 2010)

kioewen said:


> I don't think all labels are flawed or counterproductive, but this one is, IMO.



Thanks for voting!


----------



## CarlaSixx (Aug 8, 2010)

My vote is that FAs are like all people, some good, some bad. Though the other choice was that it was flawed. I chose what I thought was the most true to me, but both were close.

I think labels are kind of needed in society for our own sanity. Just like how money has different level of value but all of it printed on the same type of material with roughly the same overall size ('cept for coins, but still.) We need labels in order to correctly function. There's always an exception to the rule, and labels don't define good or bad, just a more globalized descriptive term for something more complex. FA does not equal good or bad, it's just a generalized descriptive. It doesn't mean everyone who can be described by the term FA is good, nor bad.


----------



## superodalisque (Aug 8, 2010)

nah. i think there are people who are freaks and people who are not freaks. too much reliance on labels make people who aren't LOOK like freaks sometimes though.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Aug 8, 2010)

Joswitch - why are you taking this so personally? Nobody has called YOU a freak, nor has your preference been denigrated. Really - creating bogus polls, defensive posturing, intentionally reducing what is being said to nothing more than a caricature that you can poke fun of -- who is this serving? Certainly, not you.


----------



## thirtiesgirl (Aug 8, 2010)

I love the narrow-mindedness of this poll. 

Can't say I'm surprised, though.


----------



## Angel (Aug 8, 2010)

If a female had had a bad experience with an FA or with multiple FAs; or if a female relates of her experiences where extreme fat fetishists or extreme feeders have *hidden* their true self/identity under the guise of being only an FA does that mean that the female is to blame? Does it mean that she paints all FAs as no good? 

Rather than faulting the women who have been treated badly, why not hold the guys who did the mistreating responsible for *their* actions? When women are blamed for the way in which jerks have treated them, whether the jerks are FAs or non-FAs, it only is giving the jerks a pat on the back to continue being jerks. 

What do you want? Would you rather that the women here just smile and be pretty somethings to look at and never express the emotional pain they have suffered at the hands of *gasp* some FAs? Is every woman here supposed to LIE and pretend that every man here who is an FA is some knight in shining armor or a prince charming? 

If you dated someone and spent lots of money on her, and even supported her financially at times, had her telling you that she was in love with you and that you were the only man in her life, and then discovered that she was a lying cheating bitch who used you, took advantage of you, and was also meeting other men from here, and was having sex with other men from here when you were away at work, etc.... how would you feel? How would you feel if after you related your experience someone here insinuated that you were to blame or that you should just keep quiet so that every man here thinks that every woman here (including the lying cheating bitch that wronged you) is a faultless perfect princess?

*At some point men here need to stand up and say that certain behavior is unacceptable*, even though (and when) it is other FAs here who are what brought the women grief. 


Do you not understand that some FAs are getting a bad rap *because of the actions of those FAs*? 


Place the blame where the blame belongs; and if you are not one of the jerks don't feel like you are when you read about the actions of one of them.



voted some good some bad and not ashamed to admit it either.


----------



## joswitch (Aug 8, 2010)

TraciJo67 said:


> Joswitch - why are you taking this so personally? Nobody has called YOU a freak, nor has your preference been denigrated. Really - creating bogus polls, defensive posturing, intentionally reducing what is being said to nothing more than a caricature that you can poke fun of -- who is this serving? Certainly, not you.



Not taking it personally.
Poll is genuine.
I am interested in a survey of attitudes among the broader Dims population.
There's maybe half to two dozen people who post prolifically (yes, their votes are wanted too), but many more who read/lurk. An anonymous poll = chance to find out about the silent masses...
Please to vote!
Thankyou!


----------



## joswitch (Aug 8, 2010)

CarlaSixx said:


> My vote is that FAs are like all people, some good, some bad. Though the other choice was that it was flawed. I chose what I thought was the most true to me, but both were close.
> 
> I think labels are kind of needed in society for our own sanity. Just like how money has different level of value but all of it printed on the same type of material with roughly the same overall size ('cept for coins, but still.) We need labels in order to correctly function. There's always an exception to the rule, and labels don't define good or bad, just a more globalized descriptive term for something more complex. FA does not equal good or bad, it's just a generalized descriptive. It doesn't mean everyone who can be described by the term FA is good, nor bad.



Ta for voting!


----------



## joswitch (Aug 8, 2010)

thirtiesgirl said:


> I love the narrow-mindedness of this poll.
> 
> Can't say I'm surprised, though.



What options would you have added / do you think are missing?


----------



## tonynyc (Aug 8, 2010)

superodalisque said:


> nah. i think there are people who are freaks and people who are not freaks. too much reliance on labels make people who aren't LOOK like freaks sometimes though.



I would disagree- and quoting what others have said ...that all depends on how the person conducts themselves... heck we can replace the subject of the poll with any other adjective "Bodybuilder" - "Dancer" - 'Republican" - "Democrat" - "Doctor" -"Insurance SalesRep"- "Lawyer" and each of us can have a preconcieved notion... it's just taking the next step and giving that person at least a fair chance...


----------



## Seth Warren (Aug 8, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8krxhNgVhvU&feature=av2e


----------



## thirtiesgirl (Aug 8, 2010)

joswitch said:


> What options would you have added / do you think are missing?



I wouldn't have created the poll in the first place.

I agree with what Angel said.


----------



## joswitch (Aug 8, 2010)

Angel said:


> If a female had had a bad experience with an FA or with multiple FAs; or if a female relates of her experiences where extreme fat fetishists or extreme feeders have *hidden* their true self/identity under the guise of being only an FA does that mean that the female is to blame? Does it mean that she paints all FAs as no good?




Ah, maybe I should do a poll re. Feeders too!
Good idea!


> Rather than faulting the women who have been treated badly, why not hold the guys who did the mistreating responsible for *their* actions? When women are blamed for the way in which jerks have treated them, whether the jerks are FAs or non-FAs, it only is giving the jerks a pat on the back to continue being jerks.
> 
> What do you want? Would you rather that the women here just smile and be pretty somethings to look at and never express the emotional pain they have suffered at the hands of *gasp* some FAs? Is every woman here supposed to LIE and pretend that every man here who is an FA is some knight in shining armor or a prince charming?
> 
> ...





> voted some good some bad and not ashamed to admit it either.



Ah, this poll/thread isn't about blame etc. 
I just want to know what people's attitudes ARE...
It's fine to expand on that too - as you have done...
Ta for voting!


----------



## thirtiesgirl (Aug 8, 2010)

Seth Warren said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8krxhNgVhvU&feature=av2e



Yes, but that has nothing to do with whether you identify as FA or not. You were freaky the second you escaped the womb.


----------



## joswitch (Aug 8, 2010)

thirtiesgirl said:


> I wouldn't have created the poll in the first place.
> 
> I agree with what Angel said.



Ok then.

Well, in the abscence of constructive input re. broadening the poll...
Let the voting continue!


----------



## superodalisque (Aug 8, 2010)

Angel said:


> If a female had had a bad experience with an FA or with multiple FAs; or if a female relates of her experiences where extreme fat fetishists or extreme feeders have *hidden* their true self/identity under the guise of being only an FA does that mean that the female is to blame? Does it mean that she paints all FAs as no good?
> 
> Rather than faulting the women who have been treated badly, why not hold the guys who did the mistreating responsible for *their* actions? When women are blamed for the way in which jerks have treated them, whether the jerks are FAs or non-FAs, it only is giving the jerks a pat on the back to continue being jerks.
> 
> ...



wow great post! wish i had said it.


----------



## superodalisque (Aug 8, 2010)

joswitch said:


> Ah, maybe I should do a poll re. Feeders too!
> Good idea!
> 
> 
> ...



but did you hear her?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 8, 2010)

Seth Warren said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8krxhNgVhvU&feature=av2e



So.....how YOU doing, Seth? :batting: :smitten:


----------



## joswitch (Aug 8, 2010)

superodalisque said:


> but did you hear her?



Angel opens with an argument about not blaming the victim... Which, as I've never done so... :shrug: And then seems to be calling for some kind of collective responsibilty/unionisation for FAs.... 
Beyond calling an asshole - an asshole - when he/she acts like an asshole... (and sometimes this is just redundant when they are SO obviously an asshole) ... I reject that.

Anywayz - I didn't start this poll to talk about what I think - it's so other people can vote up what they think!


----------



## thirtiesgirl (Aug 8, 2010)

superodalisque said:


> but did you hear her?



I don't think he did. In Joswitch's world, we speak a foreign language.


----------



## mossystate (Aug 8, 2010)

thirtiesgirl said:


> I don't think he did. In Joswitch's world, we speak a foreign language.



* checks the Rosetta Stone catalog *


----------



## wrestlingguy (Aug 8, 2010)

Imma wave my flag high...........







yeah, I'm like that.


----------



## joswitch (Aug 8, 2010)

mossystate said:


> * checks the Rosetta Stone catalog *



So far:
3 - FAs = freaks
21 - FAs = people good or bad
11 - FA counterproductive label
Zero - FAs = awesome

keep those votes coming!


----------



## thirtiesgirl (Aug 8, 2010)

mossystate said:


> * checks the Rosetta Stone catalog *



If only it was that easy.


----------



## Angel (Aug 8, 2010)

joswitch said:


> What options would you have added / do you think are missing?





joswitch said:


> Well, in the abscence of constructive input re. broadening the poll...
> Let the voting continue!






In all fairness, this option should be included in your poll:

*I'm a male FA and I think I'm a freak* because there is something wrong (not normal) with me because I am attracted to fat females; or because I am ashamed of what type of female I am attracted to; or because I would be ashamed if my family, friends, co-workers, peers, etc. knew of my attraction for or ever saw me with a fat female. 


Just to be clear, that option is about thinking that there is something *wrong* or *shameful* about being attracted to the size of female that you truly are attracted to. That option would NOT include those very shy very young guys that are just too shy to compliment or approach or ask out ANY female regardless of her size. 



Why should this option be included? Well... who is it that seem to think that being an FA is freakish more than anyone else? Who most often post about thinking that there is something wrong or shameful about being an FA or about being attracted to fat females? Again, it's not about those who are young, extremely shy, and have never dated anyone. It's about those who feel like there is something freakish/weird/not normal/wrong/shameful about being an FA or about being attracted to fat females.


----------



## The Orange Mage (Aug 8, 2010)

I do not think I am a freak, though some who share my tastes exhibit freakish behavior related to this. However, the real "you are a freak" messages come from outside. Inside I'm quite content.


----------



## joswitch (Aug 8, 2010)

Angel said:


> In all fairness, this option should be included in your poll:
> 
> *I'm a male FA and I think I'm a freak* because there is something wrong (not normal) with me because I am attracted to fat females; or because I am ashamed of what type of female I am attracted to; or because I would be ashamed if my family, friends, co-workers, peers, etc. knew of my attraction for or ever saw me with a fat female.
> 
> ...



Hmmm... well, I don't know if I can edit / alter the poll options now...
Nope, I can't see a button for that... Bum.

Well a self-hating FA* - could pick option 1 (*male or female! no sexism needed)


----------



## Ola (Aug 8, 2010)

Ok, maybe I haven't been around long enough (or indeed been active enough) to fully grasp what sparked the creation of this poll - the discussion so far in this thread is nothing I've seen on Dims before although I certainly recognize it from other forums... But let's get real:

Saying that FA's are automatically freaks or creeps because of their preferences suggest that they are deviating from the social norm for what constitutes as "normal", and this is supposedly bad. But what the hell IS normal anyway? Anyone here who voted that they are freaks who would care to inform me? I mean I'm a pretty big guy, and most people in this world are thin, so as per the logic we're following I would constitute as a freak too then, yes? :doh: Luckily only 4 people have voted for that option so far, but I pray those people have just been trolling to try and get a reaction. If so, then well played I guess, but otherwise? Well I guess I'm glad that whoever they were have finally found a group of people to feel superior to...

Anyways, I voted for "FAs are awesome" as well as "some are good, some bad". In general I'd say they're awesome, sure, but some are bound to be rotten eggs, or creepers, or what have you - just as anyone else here. Not because they are FAs, but because this is the fucking Internet. There are creepers on just about any forum, regardless of what it's about, and since this forum to some extent features adult themes the amount of creepers here is pretty much bound to be higher than average. That's just the way it is; creepers tend to flock to places with sexual content, and even if we got rid of the Erotica Archive and whatnot, FAs would still largely find their way here because the forum is based around something that turns them on.

That's the end of that, just accept it for what it is. *shrugs*


----------



## calauria (Aug 8, 2010)

joswitch said:


> Your votes please, people!
> You can pick more than one option.
> Results set to "private" so you will be all anonymized and shiz.



*sigh* I so wished you lived a lot closer to me.:wubu:


----------



## joswitch (Aug 8, 2010)

calauria said:


> *sigh* I so wished you lived a lot closer to me.:wubu:



If I ever sell my boat, I'll be travelling again...
I may end up in the US... 
Or France...
Or Spain...
Or Switzerland...

Damn I need to sell that boat!


----------



## calauria (Aug 8, 2010)

Ok.......despite the fact that I'm totally crushing on Joswitch, am I missing something?? Why do some people have somewhat of a negative attitude as to why this poll has been posted


----------



## joswitch (Aug 8, 2010)

Ola said:


> Ok, maybe I haven't been around long enough (or indeed been active enough) to fully grasp what sparked the creation of this poll - the discussion so far in this thread is nothing I've seen on Dims before although I certainly recognize it from other forums... But let's get real:
> 
> Saying that FA's are automatically freaks or creeps because of their preferences suggest that they are deviating from the social norm for what constitutes as "normal", and this is supposedly bad. But what the hell IS normal anyway? Anyone here who voted that they are freaks who would care to inform me? I mean I'm a pretty big guy, and most people in this world are thin, so as per the logic we're following I would constitute as a freak too then, yes? :doh: Luckily only 4 people have voted for that option so far, but I pray those people have just been trolling to try and get a reaction. If so, then well played I guess, but otherwise? Well I guess I'm glad that whoever they were have finally found a group of people to feel superior to...
> 
> ...



Thanks for voting!


----------



## joswitch (Aug 8, 2010)

calauria said:


> Ok.......despite the fact that I'm totally crushing on Joswitch, am I missing something?? Why do some people have somewhat of a negative attitude as to why this poll has been posted



:shrug:
I think there was an assumption that I had some kind of hidden motive or something?


----------



## thirtiesgirl (Aug 8, 2010)

calauria said:


> Ok.......despite the fact that I'm totally crushing on Joswitch, am I missing something?? Why do some people have somewhat of a negative attitude as to why this poll has been posted



Because his poll came hot on the heels of his rather blatant misunderstanding of Oda's points in the 'FA Scourge' thread, and because Jos kinda has a hard time understanding the laydeez, like we speak a foreign language or something. In my opinion, he's constantly out to prove what a great FA guy he is and so desperate for fat laydee admiration, he doesn't realize that maybe if he stopped flapping his gums and _listened_ for a change, he'd be a much more admirable guy. I'm not so much impressed with someone who can talk the talk as I am with someone who _actually_ walks the walk.


----------



## calauria (Aug 8, 2010)

joswitch said:


> :shrug:
> I think there was an assumption that I had some kind of hidden motive or something?



I don't understand how they can come up with that sort of an assumption. Judging from your posts, I don't understand how someone could assume you are that sort of person


Note: I'm not trying to make waves, I just don't understand.


----------



## joswitch (Aug 8, 2010)

thirtiesgirl said:


> Because his poll came hot on the heels of his rather blatant misunderstanding of Oda's points in the 'FA Scourge' thread, and because Jos kinda has a hard time understanding the laydeez, like we speak a foreign language or something. In my opinion, he's constantly out to prove what a great FA guy he is and so desperate for fat laydee admiration, he doesn't realize that maybe if he stopped flapping his gums and _listened_ for a change, he'd be a much more admirable guy. I'm not so much impressed with someone who can talk the talk as I am with someone who _actually_ walks the walk.



And there you have it. Thirtiesgirl's opinion.

And now...
.....back to the poll!

Your crew would like to thank you for not derailing this thread.


----------



## ShazzyBombshell (Aug 8, 2010)

I've always met nice FA's its normally the feeders that freak me out


----------



## superodalisque (Aug 8, 2010)

Angel said:


> In all fairness, this option should be included in your poll:
> 
> *I'm a male FA and I think I'm a freak* because there is something wrong (not normal) with me because I am attracted to fat females; or because I am ashamed of what type of female I am attracted to; or because I would be ashamed if my family, friends, co-workers, peers, etc. knew of my attraction for or ever saw me with a fat female.
> 
> ...



adore you!:bow:


----------



## superodalisque (Aug 8, 2010)

joswitch said:


> Hmmm... well, I don't know if I can edit / alter the poll options now...
> Nope, I can't see a button for that... Bum.
> 
> Well a self-hating FA* - could pick option 1 (*male or female! no sexism needed)



if she's right why did you assume right away that DDHFG was only speaking of FAs. "Him" is everyone some of us have never dated an FA. we already know that most fat girls don't even have that pleasure very much. i think she has a point about the assumption that the weird one or the bad one must be me. if you are always assuming the bad one is you then maybe you're the one with the problem.


----------



## bigsexy920 (Aug 8, 2010)

I went to a bash this weekend in Philly, I had a great time BTW - however - while in the elevator i over heard a woman talking about a man she JUST MET - who with in the first 5 minutes of the conversation asked if he could worship her feet and if she would sit on him. She also said he NEVER even asked her name. SORRY but yes that FA to me was a freak - he was so wrapped up in his fantasy that he could not see this BEAUTIFUL woman as a person. Just as weight and feet cause that was his main mission while at the bash. 

Oddly, or not I knew exactly who she was talking about as its the SAME conversation he had with me at a NY dance over 10 years ago. Shit like that is what makes BBWs feel that way. 

I know that not ALL FA's are like that - but there are a many. Ive said it before and Ill say it again my FAT is just a small part of me. When it becomes all a person sees in me I find that freaky.


----------



## joswitch (Aug 8, 2010)

ShazzyBombshell said:


> I've always met nice FA's its normally the feeders that freak me out



Ah, soon a poll on feeders, maybe... But not in this thread, please...


----------



## calauria (Aug 8, 2010)

Oh, I voted: FAs are people like anyone else, some good and some bad. I guess....I don't think I've actually met one, in person, not that I know of.....


----------



## joswitch (Aug 8, 2010)

superodalisque said:


> if she's right why did you assume right away that DDHFG was only speaking of FAs. "Him" is everyone some of us have never dated an FA. we already know that most fat girls don't even have that pleasure very much. i think she has a point about the assumption that the weird one or the bad one must be me. if you are always assuming the bad one is you then maybe you're the one with the problem.



Please - that discussion has been had.
And I answered your first point in that very thread (in brief: context). It's all still there to read, feel free to go and trawl back through it, I'm done with it.

Now - that's more than enough about me.
If you want to say more - feel free to start an "all about what we think of Joswitch" thread, (I won't be reading) but let's keep it out of this one.

Back.
To.
The.
Poll.

Thank you for your cooperation.


----------



## HappyFA75 (Aug 8, 2010)

calauria said:


> Oh, I voted: FAs are people like anyone else, some good and some bad. I guess....I don't think I've actually met one, in person, not that I know of.....



Oh, im sure you will.... If a group of FAs can be civil, I MAY be tempted to say Hi! 

And i was gonna say.. F A = Freaks Anonymous. j/k :happy:

Time to vote in the Poll. 

joswitch, is this poll for Americans too?


----------



## joswitch (Aug 8, 2010)

bigsexy920 said:


> I went to a bash this weekend in Philly, I had a great time BTW - however - while in the elevator i over heard a woman talking about a man she JUST MET - who with in the first 5 minutes of the conversation asked if he could worship her feet and if she would sit on him. She also said he NEVER even asked her name. SORRY but yes that FA to me was a freak - he was so wrapped up in his fantasy that he could not see this BEAUTIFUL woman as a person. Just as weight and feet cause that was his main mission while at the bash.
> 
> Oddly, or not I knew exactly who she was talking about as its the SAME conversation he had with me at a NY dance over 10 years ago. Shit like that is what makes BBWs feel that way.
> 
> I know that not ALL FA's are like that - but there are a many. Ive said it before and Ill say it again my FAT is just a small part of me. When it becomes all a person sees in me I find that freaky.



Yes, that is freaky. Dude's out of order.


----------



## Mathias (Aug 8, 2010)

HappyFA75 said:


> Oh, im sure you will.... If a group of FAs can be civil, I MAY be tempted to say Hi!
> 
> And i was gonna say.. F A = Freaks Anonymous. j/k :happy:
> 
> ...



Anyone can vote. Just wire $44 to his paypal account and you're ready to go.


----------



## thirtiesgirl (Aug 8, 2010)

Mathias said:


> Anyone can vote. Just wire $44 to his paypal account and you're ready to go.



Heh, this tickles me more than you know. Yeah, yeah, I'm an evil biddy. What can I say?


----------



## HappyFA75 (Aug 8, 2010)

Mathias said:


> Anyone can vote. Just wire $44 to his paypal account and you're ready to go.



You wanna give me $44? Dont start.

Sometimes, i wonder.

And is that in American Dollars, or British Pounds?


----------



## HappyFA75 (Aug 8, 2010)

calauria, it wont let me Rep you.  

DEFINITELY need the Mechanic of British Automobiles to come fix the Rep system. Hardy-har-har. Wonder what hell charge. (Im done with that. Time to, simply, roll with it.)

It is the same part number, right? 

Roll with it.


----------



## bigsexy920 (Aug 8, 2010)

For the record - I voted that not all FA's are - but like any group of people there are always bad apples. 



joswitch said:


> Yes, that is freaky. Dude's out of order.


----------



## Seth Warren (Aug 8, 2010)

HappyFA75 said:


> You wanna give me $44? Dont start.
> 
> Sometimes, i wonder.
> 
> And is that in American Dollars, or British Pounds?



$44 - look closely:

$ = American Dollars
&#8356; = British Pounds
 = Euros
¥ = Japanese Yen

See the sign, know the currency. You're on your own for exchange rates though.


----------



## mercy (Aug 9, 2010)

I went with pointless labels. Ok, people need names for things. Fair enough. But why anyone has to say "I only like this kind of person" and be expected to stick with it forever is beyond me. 

Sexuality is not fixed. Anyone who calls themselves an FA could find themselves suddenly falling in love with a skinny person tomorrow. Why define yourself by the body shape you want to sleep with anyway?


----------



## joswitch (Aug 9, 2010)

HappyFA75 said:


> Oh, im sure you will.... If a group of FAs can be civil, I MAY be tempted to say Hi!
> 
> And i was gonna say.. F A = Freaks Anonymous. j/k :happy:
> 
> ...



Yes, the poll is for everyone! 


Current results:

Yes, FAs are freaks and creeps - get them away from me! 6 7.50%
FAs are people like anyone else, some good and some bad. 60 75.00%
FAs are awesome! 4 5.00%
"FA" like all labels is flawed / pointless / counterproductive. 21 26.25%


----------



## joswitch (Aug 9, 2010)

bigsexy920 said:


> For the record - I voted that not all FA's are - but like any group of people there are always bad apples.



Thanks for your vote!


----------



## joswitch (Aug 9, 2010)

Seth Warren said:


> $44 - look closely:
> 
> $ = American Dollars
> &#8356; = British Pounds
> ...




C'mon people, that joke's been done to death now...
Please to stay on topic, thanks.


----------



## joswitch (Aug 9, 2010)

mercy said:


> I went with pointless labels. Ok, people need names for things. Fair enough. But why anyone has to say "I only like this kind of person" and be expected to stick with it forever is beyond me.
> 
> Sexuality is not fixed. Anyone who calls themselves an FA could find themselves suddenly falling in love with a skinny person tomorrow. Why define yourself by the body shape you want to sleep with anyway?



Thanks for voting - and for expanding on your reasons.


----------



## mercy (Aug 9, 2010)

joswitch said:


> Yes, the poll is for everyone!
> 
> 
> Current results:
> ...



Umm.... don't you have more than 100% there?

EDIT: Never mind, I just realised it's multiple choice.


----------



## LoveBHMS (Aug 9, 2010)

mercy said:


> I went with pointless labels. Ok, people need names for things. Fair enough. But why anyone has to say "I only like this kind of person" and be expected to stick with it forever is beyond me.
> 
> *Sexuality is not fixed. Anyone who calls themselves an FA could find themselves suddenly falling in love with a skinny person tomorrow. Why define yourself by the body shape you want to sleep with anyway*?



Great point, and appropriate rep given. That being said, there are some who prefer to use their sexuality as part of their identity. Gay, lesbian, even asexual. Nothing wrong with it, just personal choice.

That having been said, why is this poll bothering some?

Because many of us are sick and tired of men who constantly, _constantly_ see a need to be self aggrandizing and to hold themselves up as "one of the good ones" or "a good guy". Some guys seems to actually like having creeps around so they can compare themselves and point out how _they_ never behave in a rude or disrespectful way. I can never shake the feeling that some men seem to feel entitled to special accolades or appreciation merely for displaying basic good manners and common sense about how to behave. 

The obvious answer is that some people are jerks and some are not. Behaviour is not particular to one sexuality, size, height, level of intelligence, race, or anything else. But that is obvious. To everyone. 

I can't help but feel the OP actually wants to discover that some number of SSBBW or BBW think FAs are freaks so he can expound about how wonderfully un-freakish he himself is, and expound on how well he always treats women and how he sees them as women first and fatties second and how he is interested in them as people and not just big slabs of fat. Unlike how other men do it.

It's like Stan v2.


----------



## joswitch (Aug 9, 2010)

mercy said:


> Umm.... don't you have more than 100% there?
> 
> EDIT: Never mind, I just realised it's multiple choice.



Yeah, and you can pick more than one....
The % are auto generated...


----------



## joswitch (Aug 9, 2010)

LoveBHMS said:


> Great point, and appropriate rep given. That being said, there are some who prefer to use their sexuality as part of their identity. Gay, lesbian, even asexual. Nothing wrong with it, just personal choice.
> 
> That having been said, why is this poll bothering some?
> 
> ...



^I've said it before, and I'll say it again:
*If you wish to start a thread speculating about my character and motives, go and do that*. Knock yourself out theorizing and second guessing *somewhere else*.
Please keep it out of this thread. 
Thank you.

Don't forget to vote. Thank you.


----------



## LoveBHMS (Aug 9, 2010)

On many many many threads started with a question or survey, a discussion evolves about the nature of the question or why the OP was asking it. It's not unusual or even unreasonable. It gets tiresome when you continually smack down dissenters who dare to question why you're asking what you're asking.


----------



## joswitch (Aug 9, 2010)

LoveBHMS said:


> On many many many threads started with a question or survey, a discussion evolves about the nature of the question or why the OP was asking it. It's not unusual or even unreasonable. It gets tiresome when you continually smack down dissenters who dare to question why you're asking what you're asking.



^By all means discuss "the nature of the question" if you must.
That would be on topic.
But leave speculation about me, personally, out of it. Thanks.

And if you think it's "tiresome" that I keep asking people to refrain from making it all-about-me, imagine how very, very "tiresome" it is that people continue to try and make it all-about-me.

One last time:
*This thread is for people to express how they feel about the question posed.
NOT how they feel about ME.*
So, please refrain from derailing the thread.
Thank you.

And vote. Ta.


----------



## LoveBHMS (Aug 9, 2010)

I did already vote.

The majority of my post was not about you personally, but rather about a certain breed of FAs who are self aggrandizing and seem to beg for special recognition for simply behaving with common courtesy. I think the purpose of creating the poll in the first place was to point out a seperation between "the good guys" and "the not so good guys".

No thinking person believes that sexuality affects manners or behaviour. I doubt anyone really thinks that the fact of being turned on by fat people automatically makes you creepy or rude or freakish or dishonest. So there has to be a progression past answering the question.

If somebody encounters the man like Berna referred to, let's say they answer "FAs are freaks." The obvious next part of the discussion is for FAs to exclaim that they'd never act that way and for fat women to talk about how they've met men who would never act that way. At some point, inevitably, somebody will say that even though some guys go crazy over all her pounds, they don't call themselves "FA" but rather just "men" or "people".


----------



## joswitch (Aug 9, 2010)

LoveBHMS said:


> I did already vote.



Great! 



> The majority of my post was not about you personally, but rather about a certain breed of FAs who are self aggrandizing and seem to beg for special recognition for simply behaving with common courtesy. I think the purpose of creating the poll in the first place was to point out a seperation between "the good guys" and "the not so good guys".



The purpose of the poll is to find out what people think - of FAs



> No thinking person believes that sexuality affects manners or behaviour. I doubt anyone really thinks that the fact of being turned on by fat people automatically makes you creepy or rude or freakish or dishonest. So there has to be a progression past answering the question.
> 
> If somebody encounters the man like Berna referred to, let's say they answer "FAs are freaks." The obvious next part of the discussion is for FAs to exclaim that they'd never act that way and for fat women to talk about how they've met men who would never act that way. At some point, inevitably, somebody will say that even though some guys go crazy over all her pounds, they don't call themselves "FA" but rather just "men" or "people".



^That is the usual, routine trajectory of this discussion on DIMs, yes.
Hopefully data from this poll will help us to break out of that.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Aug 9, 2010)

Seth Warren said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8krxhNgVhvU&feature=av2e



Best Cee-Lo song evah.
Rep given. lol


----------



## thirtiesgirl (Aug 9, 2010)

LoveBHMS said:


> I can't help but feel the OP actually wants to discover that some number of SSBBW or BBW think FAs are freaks so he can expound about how wonderfully un-freakish he himself is, and expound on how well he always treats women and how he sees them as women first and fatties second and how he is interested in them as people and not just big slabs of fat. Unlike how other men do it.



Exactly. It's like he can't handle anything but complete acceptance and adoration. Any question about his motives or possible intent is not to be tolerated. ...Or else he really wants his $44. Observe:



joswitch said:


> ^I've said it before, and I'll say it again:
> *If you wish to start a thread speculating about my character and motives, go and do that*. Knock yourself out theorizing and second guessing *somewhere else*.
> Please keep it out of this thread.
> Thank you.


----------



## Ned Sonntag (Aug 9, 2010)

Two Kinds O' People in this World... Creeps and Assholes. That said, I can't answer the poll:doh: 'cause I'm a Freak-and-Asshole. They're harmless. It's the Freak-and-Creeps that sound like a bad combination.


----------



## joswitch (Aug 9, 2010)

Ned Sonntag said:


> Two Kinds O' People in this World... Creeps and Assholes. That said, I can't answer the poll:doh: 'cause I'm a Freak-and-Asshole. They're harmless. It's the Freak-and-Creeps that sound like a bad combination.



Ned, I think that = option 2, for you!


----------



## UMBROBOYUM (Aug 9, 2010)

What experiences lead you to make such a thread?


----------



## The Fez (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## mossystate (Aug 9, 2010)

calauria said:


> *sigh* I so wished you lived a lot closer to me.:wubu:





joswitch said:


> If I ever sell my boat, I'll be travelling again...
> I may end up in the US...
> Or France...
> Or Spain...
> ...





calauria said:


> Ok.......despite the fact that I'm totally crushing on Joswitch, am I missing something?? Why do some people have somewhat of a negative attitude as to why this poll has been posted





joswitch said:


> :shrug:
> I think there was an assumption that I had some kind of hidden motive or something?


-----------


joswitch said:


> ^I've said it before, and I'll say it again:
> *If you wish to start a thread speculating about my character and motives, go and do that*. Knock yourself out theorizing and second guessing *somewhere else*.
> Please keep it out of this thread.
> Thank you.
> ...





joswitch said:


> One last time:
> *This thread is for people to express how they feel about the question posed.
> NOT how they feel about ME.*
> So, please refrain from derailing the thread.
> ...



Not how they feel about you, unless they are batting their eyes at you?


----------



## KHayes666 (Aug 9, 2010)

This is how I feel on the subject.....ahem: *adjusts straw hat and nehru suit*

Boom na da noom na na nema
Da boom na da noom na namena
Da boom na ba noom na namena
Da boom na da noom na namena
Da boom na ba noom na namena
Da boom na da noom na namena
Da boom na ba noom na namena
Da boom na da noom na namena
Da boom na ba noom na namena
Da boom na da noom na namena
Da boom na ba noom na namena
Da boom na da noom na namena
Go!


----------



## joswitch (Aug 9, 2010)

UMBROBOYUM said:


> What experiences lead you to make such a thread?


----------



## joswitch (Aug 9, 2010)

mossystate said:


> -----------
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That doesn't seem to derail threads.


----------



## joswitch (Aug 9, 2010)

Okay we have a sample size of 98...
That's not too shabby, and I think we can hazard a few tentative conclusions:

Yes, FAs are freaks and creeps - get them away from me!..........7 = 7.14%
*FAs are people like anyone else, some good and some bad. .........72* =	73.47%
FAs are awesome!................................................................7 =	7.14%
"FA" like all labels is flawed / pointless / counterproductive. .........23 =	23.47%


A little less than 3/4 of people who voted have the unprejudiced, open-minded attitude that FAs are people like anyone else, some good and some bad. 

At little less than 1/4 of people who voted feel that the label "FA" itself is flawed / pointless / counterproductive.... Which represents a sizable minority viewpoint.

Two, equally small minorities (7% ish) of voters occupy the extremes of FAphobia and FAphilia, respectively.


So, I'm going to tentatively put forward some conclusions...
These data apply to DIMs Main board participant voters, so your mileage in the wider internet / "scene" / society may vary...

Myth 1:
"DIMs is populated by FAs and the women that hate them" 
Clearly untrue for the vast majority, who are open-minded and prepared to approach people as individuals. Only 7% ish are FAphobic. 

Myth 2:
"FAs get a free-pass / approval on DIMs no matter what they do".
Again, from the data - untrue - the vast majority are ready to judge people good or bad according to their behaviour - as individuals. I think this is borne out by frequent smackdown seen in threads on DIMs directed at people who are out of order. Only 7% ish could be said to "see FAs through rose-tinted spectacles".

*On the whole it looks like the overall population of DIMs has an open-minded, fair and take-them-as-I-find-them attitude towards FAs.*

Which, personally, I find to be both cheering and heartening.
Yayz!


*Your conclusions may differ, you have equal access to the data, feel free to offer your own analysis...
Poll will be left open for continued voting - please vote if you haven't already!*


----------



## mercy (Aug 9, 2010)

joswitch said:


> Myth 2:
> "FAs get a free-pass / approval on DIMs no matter what they do".
> Again, from the data - untrue - the vast majority are ready to judge people good or bad according to their behaviour - as individuals. I think this is borne out by frequent smackdown seen in threads on DIMs directed at people who are out of order. Only 7% ish could be said to "see FAs through rose-tinted spectacles".



I'm only interpreting someone else's views here, but I think the people saying that FA's were getting a "free pass" were talking about moderators/community ownership rather than the general audience.


----------



## joswitch (Aug 9, 2010)

mercy said:


> I'm only interpreting someone else's views here, but I think the people saying that FA's were getting a "free pass" were talking about moderators/community ownership rather than the general audience.



Maybe so....
I'll let those people come in and clarify what they meant, if they wish...


----------



## superodalisque (Aug 9, 2010)

its great that you finally got the numbers in front of you. even when a BBW questions a particular FA on their motives or behaviors on dims it doesn't mean they think they are ALL freaks. it is as we already said it was. persecution complex over? 

for the record i personally voted that FAs were like anybody else, some good and some bad. i reserve the right to see who is either and decide for myself.


----------



## Chimpi (Aug 9, 2010)

We the Fat Admirers of the World at Large, in Order to form a more perfect Balance of Attraction, establish Beauty, insure international Fat Friendliness, provide for the super luxurious people, promote the general Fatitude, and secure the Blessings of Orientation to ourselves and our Posterity, do ordain and establish this Constitution for the Fat Admirers and Fat Peoples of the World at Large.

We are not freaks. We are people. We have our likes and our dislikes. We have our strengths and our weaknesses. We have our abilities and our morals. We just have a common Goal - Fat Admiration.


----------



## imfree (Aug 9, 2010)

Chimpi said:


> We the Fat Admirers of the World at Large, in Order to form a more perfect Balance of Attraction, establish Beauty, insure international Fat Friendliness, provide for the super luxurious people, promote the general Fatitude, and secure the Blessings of Orientation to ourselves and our Posterity, do ordain and establish this Constitution for the Fat Admirers and Fat Peoples of the World at Large.
> 
> We are not freaks. We are people. We have our likes and our dislikes. We have our strengths and our weaknesses. We have our abilities and our morals. We just have a common Goal - Fat Admiration.



Nice work!:bow:

*I tend to be an SBL, myself, in two ways,
a "Squishy Body Lover" and a "Squishy- 
Bodied Lover", so "FA" is pretty close.:happy:


----------



## superodalisque (Aug 9, 2010)

Chimpi said:


> We the Fat Admirers of the World at Large, in Order to form a more perfect Balance of Attraction, establish Beauty, insure international Fat Friendliness, provide for the super luxurious people, promote the general Fatitude, and secure the Blessings of Orientation to ourselves and our Posterity, do ordain and establish this Constitution for the Fat Admirers and Fat Peoples of the World at Large.
> 
> We are not freaks. We are people. We have our likes and our dislikes. We have our strengths and our weaknesses. We have our abilities and our morals. We just have a common Goal - Fat Admiration.



nice preamble


----------



## chicken legs (Aug 10, 2010)

I voted FA's are awesome and like anyone else...some good some bad. Of course I'm a Fa so its a little biased. However, I do consider myself a freak in the sheets, but that wasn't a option to choose.


----------



## KHayes666 (Aug 10, 2010)

chicken legs said:


> I voted FA's are awesome and like anyone else...some good some bad. Of course I'm a Fa so its a little biased. However, I do consider myself a freak in the sheets, but that wasn't a option to choose.



*checks you out* now we're talkin'


----------



## CastingPearls (Aug 10, 2010)

chicken legs said:


> I voted FA's are awesome and like anyone else...some good some bad. Of course I'm a Fa so its a little biased. However, I do consider myself a freak in the sheets, but that wasn't a option to choose.


Yeah, you know, that wasn't an option...the freak in the sheets. I was wondering about that myself.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (Aug 10, 2010)

Relative to various other labeled groups which would also be placed under the "Freak" category, FAs are not that bad. Yeah, we're noticeably different from the world at large, but in the grand scheme of things, glorifying a physical trait that is not mediapathic is a lot less freakish than, say, the cyberpunk counterculture.

Which, in some cases, doesn't come off looking too bad = P

Some.


----------



## thirtiesgirl (Aug 10, 2010)

Forgotten_Futures said:


> Relative to various other labeled groups which would also be placed under the "Freak" category, FAs are not that bad. Yeah, we're noticeably different from the world at large, but in the grand scheme of things, glorifying a physical trait that is not mediapathic is a lot less freakish than, say, the cyberpunk counterculture.
> 
> Which, in some cases, doesn't come off looking too bad = P
> 
> Some.



Hmm... I'm not so sure what's 'counterculture' about cyberpunk. A bunch of computer hackers jonesing after skinny gals in pigtails, PVC and big boots? Same as pretty much any heteronormative 'culture,' minus the computer knowledge and funky dress code.


----------



## chicken legs (Aug 10, 2010)

KHayes666 said:


> *checks you out* now we're talkin'





CastingPearls said:


> Yeah, you know, that wasn't an option...the freak in the sheets. I was wondering about that myself.



**breaks out pornstache**








How Youz doin?


----------



## joswitch (Aug 10, 2010)

chicken legs said:


> **breaks out pornstache**
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I like the way this thread is going now...


----------



## chicken legs (Aug 10, 2010)

joswitch said:


> I like the way this thread is going now...



**insert cheezy "bow chicka wow wow" theme music***



Sup..


----------



## joswitch (Aug 10, 2010)

chicken legs said:


> **insert cheezy "bow chicka wow wow" theme music***
> 
> 
> 
> Sup..







... I get a call - you need some pipe laid? 

Ever notice how much Mario = Ron Jeremy? It's uncanny!


----------



## FatAndProud (Aug 10, 2010)




----------



## Fox (Aug 11, 2010)

Sure. I'm a freak (in a good way). I am also FA.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (Aug 11, 2010)

thirtiesgirl said:


> Hmm... I'm not so sure what's 'counterculture' about cyberpunk. A bunch of computer hackers jonesing after skinny gals in pigtails, PVC and big boots? Same as pretty much any heteronormative 'culture,' minus the computer knowledgeand* funky dress code.*



Bolded the important part = P

(somewhat) Sadly, computer knowledge and cyberpunk are not mutually inclusive...


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Aug 11, 2010)

I haven't read the four pages of posts because... well I couldn't be bothered. So, I'm sorry if my post duplicates any others. I also don't know what caused this poll to happen, though I think something must have, going by the couple of responses that I read. 

I voted the one that there are freaks and non freak FAs like in anything else. However, I do believe that a disproportionate amount of FAs do treat bbws and ssbbws badly. That option wasn't available. All bbws and ssbbws know this. Some women have such low self-esteem/confidence that they'll accept any shreds of attention (read sex) from men. 

Until all the bbws and ssbbws get their act together and stop enabling FAs to be in the closet and/or obviously screw around, we'll be stuck like this.

Stop comforting all the FAs that hang around whining that they married slim women because "I fell in love with her personality, not her body", or that "there werent fat women in my social circle". Fine, whatever, stop hanging around expecting SINGLE fat women to be here for your titillation.


----------



## Blockierer (Aug 11, 2010)

Ruby Ripples said:


> I haven't read the four pages of posts because... well I couldn't be bothered. So, I'm sorry if my post duplicates any others. I also don't know what caused this poll to happen, though I think something must have, going by the couple of responses that I read.
> 
> I voted the one that there are freaks and non freak FAs like in anything else. However, I do believe that a disproportionate amount of FAs do treat bbws and ssbbws badly. That option wasn't available. All bbws and ssbbws know this. Some women have such low self-esteem/confidence that they'll accept any shreds of attention (read sex) from men.
> 
> ...


I totally agree.
Unfortunately, I cannot rep you.


----------



## imfree (Aug 11, 2010)

Blockierer said:


> I totally agree.
> Unfortunately, I cannot rep you.



I got her for you, Herr Blockierer.:bow:


----------



## thirtiesgirl (Aug 11, 2010)

Forgotten_Futures said:


> Bolded the important part = P
> 
> (somewhat) Sadly, computer knowledge and cyberpunk are not mutually inclusive...



True. There are a lot of folks who try to dress the part who couldn't post a jpeg on photobucket without some tutoring.


----------



## superodalisque (Aug 11, 2010)

Ruby Ripples said:


> I haven't read the four pages of posts because... well I couldn't be bothered. So, I'm sorry if my post duplicates any others. I also don't know what caused this poll to happen, though I think something must have, going by the couple of responses that I read.
> 
> I voted the one that there are freaks and non freak FAs like in anything else. However, I do believe that a disproportionate amount of FAs do treat bbws and ssbbws badly. That option wasn't available. All bbws and ssbbws know this. Some women have such low self-esteem/confidence that they'll accept any shreds of attention (read sex) from men.
> 
> ...




exactly. we need people to stop being afraid of pointing out the jerks and telling their truth. we need to start helping each other to eliminate the bs that is also making other FAs who don't do that stuff look bad. but until we stop attacking each other for speaking our truth and turning the argument around onto the woman who talks none of that is going to happen. then we enable the guys who behave badly and the guys who don't get to deal with the impact of that on what people (the outside world included) thinks of FAs. the guys who behave badly are not going to stop on their own if there is no price to pay for what they do.


----------



## Fuzzy (Aug 15, 2010)

Um... All the above?


----------



## Scorsese86 (Aug 19, 2010)

I voted "FAs are people like anyone else, some good and some bad". Also, we're all freaks, anyway...


----------



## Pefird (Aug 23, 2010)

Are guys who like : Tall women, big breasted women, women with big butts, anorexic women, women who have dwarfism, women with one leg, women who have big feet, women who have big lips, etc. to be considered "freaks?"


----------



## Jes (Aug 23, 2010)

Wait, can I change my vote?


----------



## VivaLaValerie (Aug 23, 2010)

*My vote is for FAs are people like anyone else, some good and some bad.*


----------



## imfree (Aug 23, 2010)

Pefird said:


> Are guys who like : Tall women, big breasted women, women with big butts, anorexic women, women who have dwarfism, women with one leg, women who have big feet, women who have big lips, etc. to be considered "freaks?"



Kinna' makes ya' wonder, don't it?
Your Rep should be in your box by
now. Then, today's world does 
seem to accept everything but fat, 
but I won't digress at this time.


----------



## collared Princess (Aug 23, 2010)

Its good to have a freaky f.a
I hope all f.a's are freaks!!!!


----------



## VivaLaValerie (Aug 23, 2010)

collared Princess said:


> Its good to have a freaky f.a
> I hope all f.a's are freaks!!!!



*^5 too funny and I do AGREE 100% *:bow:


----------



## CPProp (Aug 23, 2010)

Going with "FA" like all labels is flawed / pointless / counterproductive. But you need to be inventive in the bad old days before Dims and the acronym FA. when I was often considered freakish - I quickly got around this label, because of being very near sighted (everything thought the glasses was much smaller than reality)  so using this optical illusion I used to tell my critics that through my glasses the big girls looked normal size and small girls disappeared. Youd be amazed at the people who actually believed this and reconsidered their attitude towards me - their gullibility still makes me laugh. Now a days I couldnt give a monkeys what people think, Im still as open, honest and considerate as I ever was with or with out a label.


----------



## imfree (Aug 23, 2010)

collared Princess said:


> Its good to have a freaky f.a
> I hope all f.a's are freaks!!!!





VivaLaValerie said:


> *^5 too funny and I do AGREE 100% *:bow:



Does never having grown up at age 55
qualify me as a freaky FA? Enquiring
minds must know! 

View attachment Enquirer A3D10V6PEX SM.jpg


----------



## CPProp (Aug 23, 2010)

imfree said:


> Does never having grown up at age 55
> qualify me as a freaky FA? Enquiring
> minds must know!



No you have to be 58 like me for that title lol.


----------



## Markt (Aug 24, 2010)

wrestlingguy said:


> Imma wave my flag high...........
> 
> 
> 
> ...



David Crosby!


----------



## imfree (Aug 24, 2010)

Markt said:


> David Crosby!



That post needed a song....
Here, I fixed it!

Crosby, Stills, Nash, And Young-
Almost Cut My Hair(Live, 1974)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ip6a6oowSAM


----------



## frankman (Aug 25, 2010)

This is a rather retarded poll. Good to see not only HydePark has redundant threads. Teaches me for branching out...


----------



## joswitch (Aug 25, 2010)

frankman said:


> This is a rather retarded poll. Good to see not only HydePark has redundant threads. Teaches me for branching out...



What's "retarded" about it, Frank?


----------



## frankman (Aug 25, 2010)

It's taking a big brush and painting every FA with the same bland set of answers, one option is not even an answer to the original question, the answers are leading, non-specific platitudes.

I'm guessing the OP caught some flak in a different thread and made this out of spite, yet tried to cover it with a veil of fake interest.

It's a bullshit pol, Jos. It's like polling if all Asians are short.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Aug 25, 2010)

It would have been scientifically valid if he'd included "Frankman is a freak, man" as a voting option.


----------



## frankman (Aug 25, 2010)

TraciJo67 said:


> It would have been scientifically valid if he'd included "Frankman is a freak, man" as a voting option.



That would have improved it significantly.


----------



## CastingPearls (Aug 25, 2010)

TraciJo67 said:


> It would have been scientifically valid if he'd included "Frankman is a freak, man" as a voting option.


That would have been my choice <she mused>


----------



## mossystate (Aug 25, 2010)

Maybe each individual fa should start a poll...asking.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Aug 25, 2010)

mossystate said:


> Maybe each individual fa should start a poll...asking.


 
I nominate Hayes to spearhead that effort.


----------



## mossystate (Aug 25, 2010)

TraciJo67 said:


> I nominate Hayes to spearhead that effort.



Gonna be a heck of a phone bill.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Aug 25, 2010)

mossystate said:


> Gonna be a heck of a phone bill.


 
Hey, something good requires something effort, Mossything.

Besides, think of all the new besties he could make.


----------



## KHayes666 (Aug 25, 2010)

TraciJo67 said:


> I nominate Hayes to spearhead that effort.



I respectfully decline


----------



## joswitch (Aug 25, 2010)

frankman said:


> It's taking a big brush and painting every FA with the same bland set of answers, one option is not even an answer to the original question, the answers are leading, non-specific platitudes.
> 
> I'm guessing the OP caught some flak in a different thread and made this out of spite, yet tried to cover it with a veil of fake interest.
> 
> It's a bullshit pol, Jos. It's like polling if all Asians are short.



Meh. People hereabouts always look for some ulterior motive... I actually was interested in what people really thought, so.... I asked...
If it does not please you, feel free to make your own poll...

I wavv mai genitals in your general direction, you english knicket!.... Yorr mother was a hamster and your father smelled of elderberries!


----------



## AuntHen (Aug 25, 2010)

Here is what I think...

a) there are creepy people in every category type

b) there are awesome people in every category type

c) I am glad for a world with people who find *all *kinds of diversity... beautiful, attractive, sexy etc

d) there are plenty of FA's on Dims who prove a, b & c

Ok...I'm done!


----------



## Dromond (Aug 26, 2010)

The term is flawed and pointless. I refuse to call myself a FA, because labels are too confining. I am not defined by labels.


----------



## joswitch (Aug 26, 2010)

Dromond said:


> The term is flawed and pointless. I refuse to call myself a FA, because labels are too confining. I am not defined by labels.



Break free of those labels! 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9hMrY8jysdg


----------



## AuntHen (Aug 26, 2010)

Dromond said:


> The term is flawed and pointless. I refuse to call myself a FA, because labels are too confining. I am not defined by labels.




This sounds like something Kramer from Seinfeld would say  haha. I like it! Only he would have thrown Jerry's name in there somewhere!


----------



## Dromond (Aug 27, 2010)

Um, ok.


----------



## KHayes666 (Aug 27, 2010)

Dromond said:


> Um, ok.



Hello Neuman


----------



## Dromond (Aug 27, 2010)

Hello Jerry.


----------



## KHayes666 (Aug 27, 2010)

Dromond said:


> Hello Jerry.



Ever think Kramer is secretly an F/A? Not Michael Richards, but the character he plays.


----------



## thirtiesgirl (Aug 27, 2010)

KHayes666 said:


> Ever think Kramer is secretly an F/A? Not Michael Richards, but the character he plays.



He did admit once or twice to liking fat women on the show and stated once (to my memory) that he was dating a fat woman. I wouldn't label him an FA, though. Then again, I wouldn't label anyone an FA.

Considering that Kramer let a family of petite Korean people sleep in his bureau, and turned his shower into an all-purpose food and dish washer, he was definitely a freak.


----------



## MattB (Aug 27, 2010)

thirtiesgirl said:


> He did admit once or twice to liking fat women on the show and stated once (to my memory) that he was dating a fat woman. I wouldn't label him an FA, though. Then again, I wouldn't label anyone an FA.
> 
> Considering that Kramer let a family of petite Korean people sleep in his bureau, and turned his shower into an all-purpose food and dish washer, he was definitely a freak.


 

See the episode when he was mistakenly given "ASSMAN" license plates...he also dated a "plus-sized" waitress (from Reggie's, not Monk's), and was really interested in the fat preferences of a friend of his (never seen) named "The Inspector".

This has little to do with my FA "freakiness", more so my Seinfeld freakiness. I've seen every episode WAY too many times. I suspect I'm not alone on that point.


----------



## LordQuas (Sep 1, 2010)

I find it amusing that so much venom was directed at the OP for making a pretty benign poll. Bear in mind that I have no knowledge of any events leading up to this thread but what is the point of continuing to accuse him of havign ulterior motives when he has repeatedly stated that he just wanted to know peoples' opinions? If you had no intention of posting anything constructive and just attacking the OP then why post in the first place? You can't claim you didn't know who made the thread prior to reading it. I used to stalk this place all the time when I first started directly addressing my attraction to big women and all the negativity scared me away. Now that I'm comfortable with myself and what I like the insecurity that most of you possess just makes me shake my head.


----------



## KittyKitten (Sep 1, 2010)

I've seen variations of FAs on Dims

1. The cool and generally respectful FAs 

2. The horny dogs

3. The creepy, undercover FAs who jack off to ssbbws but hate themselves for liking them

4. Finally, the small group of self-righteous FAs who believe they are a notch above their fellow FAs and despises any female who doesn't fit their idea of the 'ideal big woman'.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Sep 1, 2010)

I don't think FA's are freaks for liking fat women, but I've found, in my experience, that there is a proportionally higher amount of creepy dudes in the community than in the general populace.

ETA: I don't think being an FA makes them creepy, it's the behavior.


----------



## Wagimawr (Sep 1, 2010)

thatgirl08 said:


> I don't think FA's are freaks for liking fat women, but I've found, in my experience, that there is a proportionally higher amount of creepy dudes in the community than in the general populace.


As a creepy dude myself, I can confirm this.


----------



## frankman (Sep 1, 2010)

thatgirl08 said:


> I don't think FA's are freaks for liking fat women, but I've found, in my experience, that there is a proportionally higher amount of creepy dudes in the community than in the general populace.
> 
> ETA: I don't think being an FA makes them creepy, it's the behavior.



There's always a disproportionate amount of creepy on the interwebs, that, because they spend their time on the net, the general populace is spared from.


----------



## LordQuas (Sep 2, 2010)

thatgirl08 said:


> I don't think FA's are freaks for liking fat women, but I've found, in my experience, that there is a proportionally higher amount of creepy dudes in the community than in the general populace.
> 
> ETA: I don't think being an FA makes them creepy, it's the behavior.



Im sorry but I have to strongly disagree. For one, the term "creepy" gets thrown around entirely too much and has deteriorated to the point of being used to describe any man that isn't "smooth" or doesn't have "game". The fact of the matter is the vast majority of male FAs are just socially awkward on account of fear of persecution based on their tastes in women, among other things. A lot of the attributes that seem to be labeled "creepy" are in fact shared by the very women criticizing them.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Sep 2, 2010)

LordQuas said:


> Im sorry but I have to strongly disagree. For one, the term "creepy" gets thrown around entirely too much and has deteriorated to the point of being used to describe any man that isn't "smooth" or doesn't have "game". The fact of the matter is the vast majority of male FAs are just socially awkward on account of fear of persecution based on their tastes in women, among other things. A lot of the attributes that seem to be labeled "creepy" are in fact shared by the very women criticizing them.



I'm not entirely sure you see the full picture.. not saying I necessarily do either, but since I am a BBW who is frequently 'approached' by men online, I would say I have a better view of how FAs act around women. How often are you privvy to private conversations between other FAs and BBWs?

& for the record, I don't think awkward = creepy.

Oh & I'm not socially awkward or creepy, so uh, yeah.


----------



## frankman (Sep 2, 2010)

thatgirl08 said:


> I'm not entirely sure you see the full picture.. not saying I necessarily do either, but since I am a BBW who is frequently 'approached' by men online, I would say I have a better view of how FAs act around women. How often are you privvy to private conversations between other FAs and BBWs?
> [...]



Most people you'd meet in chatlounges/paysites/other media you don't have to personally invest in are really creepy. The anonymity those places provide is like a douchebag magnet. Perhaps it is even a little worse in FA places; they've crossed that hurdle already, nobody knows who they are, so they let their creep-flag fly. Maybe, I don't know, it's all conjecture.

Internet is not real life though. And private internet conversations on sites that don't support social investment are worth dick (dick as in nothing, not as in, you know, penis... because that WOULD be awkward and creepy).


----------



## joswitch (Sep 3, 2010)

LordQuas said:


> Im sorry but I have to strongly disagree. For one, the term "creepy" gets thrown around entirely too much and has deteriorated to the point of being used to describe any man that isn't "smooth" or doesn't have "game". The fact of the matter is the vast majority of male FAs are just socially awkward on account of fear of persecution based on their tastes in women, among other things. A lot of the attributes that seem to be labeled "creepy" are in fact shared by the very women criticizing them.



^I disagree. With pretty much all of this.

Not creepy = "person I desire"
Creepy = "person I do not desire"

It's that simple.
Certainly IRL. (Interwebz just = creep factor 9.)

And it'll often parse on predjudice lines.
Short men? Creepy!
Older men? Creepy!
etc. etc.


----------



## joswitch (Sep 3, 2010)

thatgirl08 said:


> I'm not entirely sure you see the full picture.. not saying I necessarily do either, but since I am a BBW who is frequently 'approached' by men online, I would say I have a better view of how FAs act around women. How often are you privvy to private conversations between other FAs and BBWs?
> 
> & for the record, I don't think awkward = creepy.
> 
> Oh & I'm not socially awkward or creepy, so uh, yeah.



Yeah, that's what you told the police when they caught you in the bushes outside my house wearing night vision goggles!


----------



## frankman (Sep 3, 2010)

joswitch said:


> Not creepy = "person I desire"
> Creepy = "person I do not desire"



Well, at least it's good to see you've got some standards.


----------



## Dibaby35 (Sep 3, 2010)

So you made this poll because of some myths that started? where do these things start? Anyways I've only had one guy from here creep me out really..wouldn't stop asking me questions about my stomach. Like I give a shit about my stomach. You are suppose to be asking questions to get to know me..not my stomach..lol. Anyways he was blocked shortly after..lol. I would say way more nice people then creeps ratio..thank goodness..I voted number two btw.


----------



## frankman (Sep 3, 2010)

Dibaby35 said:


> So you made this poll because of some myths that started? where do these things start? Anyways I've only had one guy from here creep me out really..wouldn't stop asking me questions about my stomach. Like I give a shit about my stomach. You are suppose to be asking questions to get to know me..not my stomach..lol. Anyways he was blocked shortly after..lol. I would say way more nice people then creeps ratio..thank goodness..I voted number two btw.



Creeps like that can really make a person's stomach turn. It's hard to stomach some of these creepy questions. Some people really don't mave the stomach for such creepiness...

Aaaaand I'm out.


Oh no, wait:

Haggis.


----------



## J34 (Sep 3, 2010)

MattB said:


> See the episode when he was mistakenly given "ASSMAN" license plates...he also dated a "plus-sized" waitress (from Reggie's, not Monk's), and was really interested in the fat preferences of a friend of his (never seen) named "The Inspector".
> 
> This has little to do with my FA "freakiness", more so my Seinfeld freakiness. I've seen every episode WAY too many times. I suspect I'm not alone on that point.



Seinfeld is the best thing to happen on TV since they added colors


----------



## Dibaby35 (Sep 3, 2010)

frankman said:


> Creeps like that can really make a person's stomach turn. It's hard to stomach some of these creepy questions. Some people really don't mave the stomach for such creepiness...
> 
> Aaaaand I'm out.
> 
> ...




I guess by this response you don't agree with my posting since your poking fun?


----------



## frankman (Sep 3, 2010)

Dibaby35 said:


> I guess by this response you don't agree with my posting since your poking fun?



Oh, no that's not it at all.

I just counted the number of lols in your post and figured I could get away with it.

Your post's a fine one as far as posts go.


----------



## mithrandirjn (Sep 3, 2010)

I think we have to stop and consider where a lot of discussions concerning the FA community are happening: the Internet.

Things like anonymity are part and parcel with the Internet, and when people don't have to fear personal consequences, outside of perhaps being banned/ignored somewhere, they often feel free to act out in an immature way.

Beyond that, let's face it: a lot of people, though obviously not all or even a majority, who post a lot online often have issues with being social. Compound that with being an FA and likely having been told for ages that "there's something wrong with you" if you like big guys/girls, and I think that creates a pool of people who's first reflexes are to come off as "creepy", even if they don't intend to. Again, that's not everybody (or, again, even a majority), but there's many like that out there, in all walks of life, fandoms, or sexual preferences.

Heck, go find a website that focuses on any other preferences that might be considered even somewhat taboo, and I think you'll find the same thing.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Sep 4, 2010)

frankman said:


> Most people you'd meet in chatlounges/paysites/other media you don't have to personally invest in are really creepy. The anonymity those places provide is like a douchebag magnet. Perhaps it is even a little worse in FA places; they've crossed that hurdle already, nobody knows who they are, so they let their creep-flag fly. Maybe, I don't know, it's all conjecture.
> 
> Internet is not real life though. And private internet conversations on sites that don't support social investment are worth dick (dick as in nothing, not as in, you know, penis... because that WOULD be awkward and creepy).



Then why are their more creepy FAs than creepy BBWs, if it's just about the internet?


----------



## Dromond (Sep 4, 2010)

thatgirl08 said:


> *Then why are their more creepy FAs than creepy BBWs*, if it's just about the internet?



I'm not sure that's true. I've run into some really odd ducks in my time online.


----------



## KHayes666 (Sep 4, 2010)

thatgirl08 said:


> Then why are their more creepy FAs than creepy BBWs, if it's just about the internet?



The difference is some men LIKE creepy/eccentric girls. As shameful as it is to admit, the standards men have for potential mates is a hell of a lot lower than the females are.

Also, apparently women know how to talk in public and on the internet. I've yet to see a female on fantasy feeder, dims or youtube bellow out "HOW MUSH DO U WEIGHHH" or "CAN I BURY MY FACE IN DAT AZZ"

Its not an internet thing, its a species thing. Go out to a local bar and 5-1 odds you'll see aging Vinny in an even older leisure suit trying to pick up one lady after another with the same tired old lines without success. Now if aging Victoria strutted into a room wearing clothes from the 70's and saying "How da doin sugar" chances are the first guy she says that to will bolt out of his chair and buy her a drink.

Unless you're watching Single White Female, most "creepy" girls are harmless.


----------



## g-squared (Sep 5, 2010)

thatgirl08 said:


> Then why are their more creepy FAs than creepy BBWs, if it's just about the internet?



*there __________


----------



## thatgirl08 (Sep 6, 2010)

g-squared said:


> *there __________



hahaha I really fucking hate you. <3

I don't know.. I've seen some weird/annoying/obnoxious girls on the internet too.. I just see a lot more blatantly creepy sexual stuff from the FAs. Butttt maybe it's a gender thing in general, as Kevin suggested.


----------



## g-squared (Sep 6, 2010)

thatgirl08 said:


> hahaha I really fucking hate you. <3
> 
> I don't know.. I've seen some weird/annoying/obnoxious girls on the internet too.. I just see a lot more blatantly creepy sexual stuff from the FAs. Butttt maybe it's a gender thing in general, as Kevin suggested.



All hatred aside haha. Even from a male perspective I agree that as a whole guys are more "creepy" than girls. Or at the very least much less capable of hiding it.


----------



## frankman (Sep 7, 2010)

thatgirl08 said:


> Then why are their more creepy FAs than creepy BBWs, if it's just about the internet?



The same reason there are more male rapists, male sex offenders, male murderers, male kidnappers. I could give this whole spiel about men reacting more to their base impulses, the historical importance of being a dick, or a funny bit on cavemen politics, but I'd be lying. It's just a fact. Men are kind of flawed.

I think the band Say Anything summed it up perfectly: Ah, men...

but you know this stuff, right? Most women do.


----------



## Fox (Sep 7, 2010)

I'm an FA and I'm a proud freak. XD I don't know about the rest of them though.


----------

